# S-Works Tarmac Thumbs Up ! ! !



## piatzo (Jul 15, 2010)

I spent the past two days going to several different bike shops out of town. It was a no go for the Kuota Kult. The fit just wasn't there. Thank God that the out of town bike shop was honest. I can't state that for the other LBS who was trying to sell me the Kuota Karma that I was told fit but it didn't. Just to make a quick sell or just didn't know how to fit someone.

I also checked out the pinarello , felt, fuji and cannondale but none fit my size. I'm just 5'8 and everything was large or medium. The out of town bike shop has plenty of bikes but nothing that would fit. Or I would have left with the Kuota Kult. Nice bike to say the least!

Last I took the S-Works Tarmac out for a test ride. WOW!!! What a ride. It was by far the fastest and most responsive bike that I have ever riden on. It felt like a Lamborghini on rails only with me sitting on a saddle and not a car seat. I can state that because I've driving in a lambo thousands of times. Literally....

So tonight I will sleep on it and justify spending several thousands of dollars. The bike weights just 14 pounds. Componants are SRAM Red with the exception of the Brakes which are better than SRAM red.

It is an all around beautiful bike but more important it made me feel like I could have gone on a 100 mile race finshing in first place!!! But I'm out of shape and would have to work up to that. I mean riding the 100 miles not winning 

If I make this purchase their going to throw in a computer and 15% off on all accessories! Is there anyone on this forum that owns a S-Works Tarmac? I forgot to mention I can walk out the door with the 2010 for $6,000 cash. If this is a great deal let me know. They originally wanted $7,500.00 but I've walked into the bike shop over a dozen times looking it over and wasn't sure if they were just trying to get rid of me  Does anyone know the going price of the 2010? I'm not even sure what the 2011's are going for?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

The 2011 gets a revised fork, that supposedly adds a touch more compliance to the front end without sacrificing stiffness. I have a 2010 SL3 and, it rides just fine, in regards to comfort and performance. Overall, its really the best carbon bike that I have ridden or owned. But there are a lot that I have not ridden out there so this statement must be taken with the usual grain of salt. Its a very competitive market. 

I think $6K for the 2010 is a good buy. You can look around and get a very decent carbon bike for $4K, maybe less. But amortizing the price over several years, there isn't much difference looking at the dollars per year that you are spending. So it makes sense to get the bike you like, and a well equipped SL3 Tarmac is a superb bike by any measure. 

The Roval wheels look nice, are aero and probably ride well. But I put the DA 7850-24 CL wheels on mine and it rides sublime, in addition to taking another quarter pound of weight out of the bike. I lose sleep at night thinking about saddling up again.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Most of the SL3's sold out, so getting a discount on one is very good deal.


----------



## piatzo (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the responses it's very much appreciated. Big decesion day for me today  I'm excited too!


----------



## mikeharper123 (Jan 14, 2009)

I just got done riding my SL3 on RAGBRAI (450 miles) and was very comfortable and it was a great ride. Mine is set up very much like yours with Red and I can say that I am very happy.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

I've got a 2009 SL2 with about 12,500 miles on the frame and I still love it, its the most amazing bike I've ridden.


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm glad you were able to find something that worked for you. Fit is king when picking a new bike...glad your shop helped you find what was best. Great looking bike.

Tino @ Kuota


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

That is a sweet machine!
________
California dispensary


----------



## piatzo (Jul 15, 2010)

Tino Chiappelli said:


> I'm glad you were able to find something that worked for you. Fit is king when picking a new bike...glad your shop helped you find what was best. Great looking bike.
> 
> Tino @ Kuota



Tino Thanks for the support and effort. Kuota just didn't have the right fit for me or I should state the bike size. Everything was a medium and that was too large of a fit for me. One dealer said it fit but a professional fitter who had the medium in the Kult bold face told me it didn't fit. They lost a sale but was truthful and honest. Where as the local bike shop either lied to make a fast sell or just didn't have the expertise and know how to fit someone.

I'd vouch for the out of town bike shop guys anytime. So it looks like it's the S-Works. I really love this bike.


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

*My 2006 S-Works*

This is my 2006 Tarmac. I've had 3 bike since I bought this one in early 2006. It's gone through a few changes, but I still have it as it's still my fav. The others have been sold off, because, simply, I can't find one I like better.
Get a Tarmac S-Works if you can.


----------



## piatzo (Jul 15, 2010)

Your bike is Awesome man! Very nice and love those Zipps. I'll post pictures once I pick the bike up. I'm trying to find a decent computer for the bike. That gives speed, distance and heart rate without having to wear a darn strap around my chest.


----------



## sa7nt (Jun 28, 2010)

piatzo said:


> Your bike is Awesome man! Very nice and love those Zipps. I'll post pictures once I pick the bike up. I'm trying to find a decent computer for the bike. That gives speed, distance and heart rate without having to wear a darn strap around my chest.


You won't get heart rate without a strap on the chest. I use the Cateye strada wireless on all my bikes and I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## piatzo (Jul 15, 2010)

@ sa7nt do you recommend any good watches that give heart rate. I have a ton of watches even the Suunto Core Military love it. But it doesn't do heart rate. I don't like the idea of wearing a strap to my chest. Good gosh lol


----------



## sa7nt (Jun 28, 2010)

Nope. Even the good heart rate watches don't work without a strap across the chest. I don't know of any that work without it.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

piatzo said:


> ... and heart rate without having to wear a darn strap around my chest.


After years of saying my heart rate was not worth wearing a figg’n strap around my chest my wife says: “I wear a bra you puss…stop your whining put it on and get used to it”. I did. I don’t notice my bra now


----------



## piatzo (Jul 15, 2010)

Very good! I guess I'll have to wear a bra lol . First time for everything. Momma said there would be days like this....


----------



## sa7nt (Jun 28, 2010)

I feel your pain. I absolutely hate the heart rate strap - which is why I don't use a HR monitor anymore. Maybe if I was a professional rider, but as it is I get by without it.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

In all seriousness; out of the HR straps I have used I have the least problems with the Garmin Premium HR monitor. The elastic fabric does not bother me as did any strap with more rubber/plastic. This particular strap does not creep and stays put without undue pressure. And another little trick I picked up from a TRI friend…smear a tiny dab a KY jelly on the two contact patches of the strap. Superb contact/pickup method without any irritation from the rubber [good lord that reads a bit odd doesn’t it :blush2: ]

Congratulations on the bike as it is not only a machine you could spend all day staring at…but more importantly; have others do so as your speeding by :thumbsup:


----------



## piatzo (Jul 15, 2010)

I'll go with the strap. I'm out of shape and would like to monitor my heart rate. I'll be posting some pictures soon of the bike and new gear... I'm excited!


----------

